# umax astra 5600 scanner driver not supported for xp



## ssanthoshbalaji (May 6, 2008)

hi

i've got umax astra 5600 series scanner for my internal use. i had xp as my operating system. but after when i install the driver for the scanner, my operating system gets crashed.( it shows ntldr file is missing)... please provide me a needful solution for this.........


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

ssanthoshbalaji,

Try pressing F8 before Windows starts to load, then go into Safe mode. If this works, go to Control Panel, Add/Remove programs, locate all of the UMAX software in this list and uninstall ALL those components.

Try download the XP driver for your scanner from here:

ftp://210.58.98.5/SUPPORT/scanner/PC/Astra5650/5600&5650Driver.exe

Also, I'm concerned that the NTLDR missing error could have been from a virus and NOT those drivers. I would check out:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/security-center/hijackthis-log-help/

Post you message there and let someone walk you through a full scan of your PC just to rule out a virus.

- John


----------

